# What adaptor do I need?



## sundown57 (Feb 8, 2022)

I have an Enco 110-1351. I know it's a cam lock with 3 pins but I don't know all the lingo for the different D's. How Do I tell if its a D1-3 or 4 or something different?  thanks


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 8, 2022)

__





						Lathe Spindle Nose Mounting Identification Chart
					

Lathe Spindle Nose Mounting Identification Chart




					www.smalltools.com


----------



## sundown57 (Feb 8, 2022)

well, that sure is a difficult chart to decipher.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 8, 2022)

Measure your pins !


----------



## mikey (Feb 9, 2022)

This one might be a bit easier to read. 

Dave is right. Measure the pins. For example, a D1-4 uses three 5/8" dia pins.


----------

